# Making a Counter Offer



## trackbaby (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, my husband was offered a position at a university there, but he would like to make a counter offer to the offer package given, since the monthly salary is on the low end...

Is that something that is frowned upon, and if not... how should he go about doing that, should he submit what he wants in writing or over the phone? and should he ask for more than what he wants in the hopes of meeting in the middle..

any help would be appreciated.

thanks
n


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Does he need the job? I would ask for the world if he doesn't need the position.

As for going about it, I would request a call and then send it in writing and then discuss while you have them on the phone. Just have the justification for increase so he doesn't try and dance around the issue.

Best wishes. Please do a follow up and let us know how you proceeded and what was obtained. This way others can benefit and help others in the future.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive heard from people that counter-offers are not a commonplace thing in Dubai or these regions, however, never hurts to try.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Counter. This place is so about bargaining. Prices and pay are not set in stone like the western world. This place expects you to be able to push back. You have to say what you need, what you expect, and come to a middle ground. Most of these places have so many applications coming in and they wade thru trying to find the best person for the job. They will bend and flex. Unless its a lower position.


----------

